# Guiomar Novaes and Mendelssohn



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Songs Without Words"

Sometimes Words - the universe of them - are unwelcome. Enough, I say. Too much bad news, too much bad cess this day, this week. Thank you Mr. Mendelssohn, for writing these wordless songs, and thank you Ms. Novaes for playing them for me when I need them.

The recording is an elderly Vox LP, apparently from the bad vinyl period, but it cleaned up pretty good in transfer. A copy is listed at amazon.com, overpriced and almost certainly composed of bad vinyl.

http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-S...1393730664&sr=1-5&keywords=Novaes+Mendelssohn

Maybe the music, or some of it, is on YouTube. I never figured out how to search that place.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Bumping an old thread. No replies, wow.

Don't know if the OP is around, or if anyone else has heard her GREAT recordings. I managed to find an MP3 rip of this record (seems unfortunately that these recordings have never been reproduced on CD) and am thoroughly impressed with both her beautiful playing and with Mendelssohn's great Songs, which it seems Ms. Novaes recorded at the urging of her teacher who thought they were "unduly neglected".

Anyway, her playing is amazing, and I will be seeking out more of her recordings. Anyone else familiar?


----------

